# Jiggin rap knockoffs cheap



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

I just looked and they look good may have to try them


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Just got my order today in the mail. Really nice stuff! The knockoff halis jigs are ssssweeetttt!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

gomer said:


> Just got my order today in the mail. Really nice stuff! The knockoff halis jigs are ssssweeetttt!


How long did it take Gomer?


----------



## TheBigRedDog (Jan 26, 2007)

Just got mine today also cant wait to try them. It took 2 days for mine. Ordered them monday.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

I ordered mine monday as well.


----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)

just got my stuff in the mail today and they look great! gonna have to try them out tomorrow.


----------



## cigman01 (Oct 28, 2002)

I was wondering how the raps. work? Just as good as a Rapala?
Thanks
Mike


----------

